# In the gym with Royce Gracie



## Andrew Green (May 9, 2006)

Royce demonstrates the scissor sweep and triangle choke from guard.

http://www.graciemag.com/?c=149&a=4253


----------



## Hand Sword (May 9, 2006)

Cool! He makes it look so effortless and easy. I wish I had it like that!


----------



## green meanie (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 10, 2006)

From a TCM perspective, he looks tired and worn; face puffy from hypercortisolemia. I hope he gets some rest before the fight.

D.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 10, 2006)

thanks for the link   
some people just move smoothly


----------



## gixxershane (May 22, 2006)

that was verry cool.. 

now i need to find an ookie for grapling


----------

